# Playstation network cards



## arunvasudevank (Oct 24, 2012)

Are Playstation network cards (PSN cards) (used to purchase extra content from playstation store & in-game stores) available in India? I saw one on nextworld.in. It said that I need a Playstation US account to use it as it was for $50. What on earth is that? My PS3 is from India & I created an account from India only. If I buy that card, will I be able to use it here in India?


----------

